# Diapering Mama Pictures



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I want to see what you all look like. A new picture of you, one from very recent or even today. What you look like mama?

Here I am


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
















Oh come on Jenn, I bet you are one beautiful mama.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Three Days Ago


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I am in my sig under the "random" category!

editing to add direct link:
http://pages.ivillage.com/monkeydood...ictures/me.jpg


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's one I just took for a SnS... looking like a gigantic, sunflowered tent!

me

You're looking great Kathleen!


----------



## Messy Nessie (Apr 13, 2004)

About a month ago

i don't have any more recent ones of me that don't have me in my pjs


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

For some *unknown* reason I'm usually the photographer so I'm rarely in the pictures.







But here's one from a year ago. Jack and Mommy in the Bluebonnets. My DS was about 6 weeks old and we had some family pictures done in the Bluebonnets (Texas tradition).


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate these threads.

You guys have no idea how old it makes me feel. Having seven kids is one thing, but I don't even remember looking so young.

No pic here. No way


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Me looking cheesy on a weird hair day (today)

Can't believe I'm posting this, I look odd. :LOL


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Me

This was a couple days ago.

ETA: Oh not such a good pic...hmmm I might have to find a different one


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todzwife*
These pics are great! I don't know how to do the cool linky so this will have to do
http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeANGjRk2bs2zjg








This was a couple days ago.

When you go to post reply, there is the little symbol above the box you type in. It's a glabe with another symbol on there, click on it. The first box that pops up is where you type in the title of your link. The second one, you put the url in there.







Your baby is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

my site is down, and I don't feel like dealing with shutterfly right now...
But I have a livejournal that has several userpics of me (and the boy)

http://www.livejournal.com/allpics.bml?user=ectv

So thats me


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, the only picture I found of me that we have on the computer is right after giving birth to Chloe







So I think I am going to have to pass on this one. :LOL I am usually the photographer. The only time dh takes pictures of me is went he's being a brat and it is usually a terrible time!


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I should preface this by saying the pic titled "mothers love" is about 5 minutes after giving birth to a 9lb baby...so it ain't pretty


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

These are about a month old- but I look just the same....well maybe I look more tired now! LOL!

Just me
Me and Josh

No fair laughing







:


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Me

Here I am! This one was taken about a month ago. I need to get some more recent pictures to track the growth of The Belly.

BTW mamas, don't be so frigging hard on yourselves! You're a seriously beautiful looking bunch of women. And...I'm not so delicate about handing out the truth. So if I didn't think it, I wouldn't say it.

~Daednu


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

okay - this is the most recent one I can find save the after baby pics, but you can't really see me just the top of my head looking at Connor. I'm abt 7 months preggo in this one I believe and it's not the most "picture ready" look one could have, dd took it. I'm not going to attempt the pretty linky - baby crying...gotta run

http://img73.photobucket.com/albums/...mas/Mandy1.jpg

we have some hot mama's here!!


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

Daednu,
LOVE the tats!

I'm trying to keep myself from getting #3, but since i'd finially decided what/where just before I got knocked up.... i'm chomping at the bit!

Esp since now I can brag and go "eh, you should have a 9lbs baby in 5 hours with no drugs...now that HURTS...this is nothing" LOL...

Ideally I should wait until i'm done bfing, but that'll be well over a year, and I don't think I can wait that long!


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh, okay. :LOL

I never like to do these things, because I have such a silly attitude about how I look in photos - but we were messing around this morning before Dad went to work, so here's a couple of pics of me and the Snoog - she moved in one of them, so it's just the top of her head!









Picture 1

Picture 2


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

pics of me-not good!

ok, not sure if that worked but there it is!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

this is so fun! c'mon ustasmom, i wanna see you!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

OKay- here is me. This is a really bad, horrible pic. We had just got back from a hike on a very hot day so I am all sweaty.

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EekNnLds5aslm

ACK! Can't believe I'm doing this!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
this is so fun! c'mon ustasmom, i wanna see you!

My first thought is that I would have to dig up a mighty old picture just to look as young as everyone else. And then everybody would be going "Ewww! She has 80s hair!!







"

But I will get dh to take a pic of me wearing Zach in his Kozy next week. He is the only one who can work his fancy camera.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

I cannot believe how many of us are so cute!









We rock. :LOL


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
And then everybody would be going "Ewww! She has 80s hair!!







"

I can post a bad 80's hair pic too, if it will make you feel more comfortable. :LOL


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

hee hee I just took this one of myself (with a dozing babe in my other arm)! We just got back from a run so I look oh so beautiful








http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAt3LFo5ctWFL


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

mama daednu we need to see a better pic of your tat. you'd never guess by my pic but i used to have a labret peircing too...among others -lol, and a few tats to boot. same w/dh - teehee.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
We just got back from a run so I look oh so beautiful








]

oh no, i think you look beautiful!! you have a great smile







.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

where's sheena? i want to see her, i saw a pic of her boy over in the slingin' forum and he is a *georgous* little boy!!


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

http://pictures.hypergeek.org/albums...4/kim_iris.jpg

Me and my littlest on Easter morning.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

could I post anymore times in a row? is there a record?


----------



## scottsmom (Mar 6, 2004)

the door i'll have him put in a picture for me. Please be kind.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Here's me


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll try to get one up later!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Me and Bella


----------



## dkal95 (Mar 14, 2004)

Here's me and my family in November Family

Here is me a couple of months ago Me


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulmama17*
Me and Bella

oh my...what a sweet pic. I don't think I have any really sweet ones like that.

Here's a pic of me...I lurk more than I post here... this was taken last week for a mama pic thread


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Dang! You all are some HOT mamas!!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's two of me - one has my two boys in it with me, the other has dh, my boys, and dh's best friend (the one in the cap and gown!). Not the greatest of pics ...

pictures here


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Here's one for the over 35 crowd! Me, Jesse and Willa a couple of months ago...

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAOG7Ny4bsmztY


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's a pic of me...I lurk more than I post here... this was taken last week for a mama pic thread







[/QUOTE]
YOwza! Jennifer! You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

This wa staken in the last week. This is my daughter Taryn and I.

Pic


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Click the link in my signature...I just updated DS's web page, and there's a great picture of me with him in the kozy!


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Here's me:

At 38 weeks pregnant back in September

Most Recent but awful photo (maybe a month or two ago)

A better photo from playing with our stroller in February.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
could I post anymore times in a row? is there a record?

working your way to senior member


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
where's sheena? i want to see her, i saw a pic of her boy over in the slingin' forum and he is a *georgous* little boy!!

There's a picture of Amy and Stella on the hotslings website. She's the one with the pink pouch sling.

I'll have to figure out how to link one of my photos from my album so I can post a pict of me.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I hate these threads.

You guys have no idea how old it makes me feel. Having seven kids is one thing, but I don't even remember looking so young.

No pic here. No way



















I have 7 too! I'm only 30 but look 20! I hate pics


----------



## kimisaur (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's me and my youngest two weeks ago after his baptism....

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeANmTNw5aMWzgY

-Kimberly


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay - here's me with dd at an Ancient China themed party back in October. I don't have anything else recent! I was 5 months pg with Holden when this pict was taken.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kbeth*
There's a picture of Amy and Stella on the hotslings website. She's the one with the pink pouch sling.

I'll have to figure out how to link one of my photos from my album so I can post a pict of me.

Is she the one with blue hair in the pictures section or the one with the armband tatoo in the regular sling section?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Me and Sara

This picture is about a year old but I look exactly the same.
Everyone looks great!!


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

here's my pic, I was making a funny face because I hate taking my pic
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/swe...&.dnm=ecd9.jpg

I was actually reading mothering magazine, i noticed that when I looked again....LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

are so attractive looking. Do you think mamas that cloth diaper are just naturally nicer looking? LOL! -


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

Well, I guess I cannot do attachments, but here I am today


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Basylica~ (love your name btw) That's actually my first tattoo. And the only one I have so far. I got it about a year ago. I waited to make sure once I got a tat it would be one I wanted to live with. The woman is straight out of an Alphonse Mucha piece and the rest (illumination rings, etc.) are all out of Art Nouveau books. The guy who did my tat is very talented. I need a touch up but same as you, I got knocked up.









mthomas~ That's actually the bravest I've been in putting my tat up on the web. I'm pretty protective of it. If it's on the web, it's so very easy for anyone to copy. I'm dying to show it off, but at the same time I don't want out there for just anyone to print out and take to a local shop. *grumble*
Why did you take your labret out?

~Daednu


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, I totally agree with Kathleen. This is one bunch of hot mamas. There are a few pics of me (and my boob







) in the "my kiddos" link in my sig line, taken a few days ago.

If I had time, I'd respond to all of you. I loved looking at all the pictures.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

allrighty feeling a little impulsive tonight ! my disclaimer is that i really need a haircut and no, no one punched me in the face, my glasses are just naturally that crooked. I'm so emo *snort*

click to see the biggest dork of the diapering community

there's a lot of good looking mama's on here ! i had no idea.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

delicious my glasses are always crooked too, I have the same type. It took me awhile to find a pic to post where they weren't..LOL


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL, i saw yours in your picture (btw, your house looks exactly like my aunties, even your chair...) but i think our specs were separated at birth!


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

OK, I'll bite.









DD and me in South Africa last year

One day post-partum....the whole fam-damily

My family circa 1977'ish. Dig my mom's hair!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkHorseMama*

My family circa 1977'ish. Dig my mom's hair!









OMG! I can't even imagine what it took to style that - not mention how she got it to stay...







:


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
Is she the one with blue hair in the pictures section or the one with the armband tatoo in the regular sling section?

Armband tattoo - under basic slings, #9.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Me and my handsome man... sorry its sideways... I forgot to rotate when I was uploading pictures.. LOL

Trying again - This one looks like it works now.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Austin'smom*
Me and my handsome man... sorry its sideways... I forgot to rotate when I was uploading pictures.. LOL

Keri - I can see yours. It says it's unaccessible ...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAMWzFi1cOWjHrg

I've shared this one before. It's a few months old. Not much has changed 'cept my hair's a bit longer.

I, too, am the picture-taker in the family.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Here's my attempt at the nice linky:

Me

this pic is a year old! i look cute (I'm 8 mos pg in this picture). this new baby...is not beautifying me. so but that's what i look like.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is Me


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

i just posted these in the identical thread the other day... but

http://omelay.com/pictures.html

they are the most recent i have. time for more belly shots!

tabitha


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

here's me and the boys last year sometime, I think

and another from right after greg was born, so ignore the puffy face, LOL


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

me with Maegan 
click on the ''me'' album

ok, I haven't posted a picture of me since the last time someone started a thread like this! lol
And I never have pictures of me, I always take the pictures!!!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
where's sheena? i want to see her, i saw a pic of her boy over in the slingin' forum and he is a *georgous* little boy!!

Sheena is on vacation right now - she'll be back next week, I think. I saw that pic, too, and she is beautiful!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

WoW tabitha! i love your hair, vey funky! It's hard to picture it as you, cuz I'm used to your older picture from your website a few months ago....it's fun to see how we change, or don't!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

If you click on my blog you can see me


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kbeth*
Keri - I can see yours. It says it's unaccessible ...










I think the second link will work, now. This is the first time I've used Yahoo to store pics.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabitha*
i just posted these in the identical thread the other day... but

http://omelay.com/pictures.html

they are the most recent i have. time for more belly shots!

tabitha

Have to say, LOVE your hair. I had hot pink hair several times... Up until before I got pg the first time. I miss it still... But I think it might scare my kids at this point. LOL You have a super cute kiddo, too.

I, too, can't believe all these hot mamas. LOL And some of you look nothing like the picture I had in my head.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

OK~~here is me with the most beautiful lady I have ever known.....my gram who has since passed away









http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...d=892326892105


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Here is a photo of me and Carson (at 7.5 weeks). I really like this one after his bath, called 'cleanboy'. And this is one of my husband and Carson watching the game... he claims he is tired. He doesn't know what tired means!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Here I am, all giant six feet of me


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm lovin' this thread! It's so cool to see all you gorgeous Mamas!
I don't often have pictures of me taken, as I'm usually the one behind the camera - I'm also not terribly photogenic LOL - but, here is Me dyeing Easter Eggs with the kids.
And Bella and me at the park a couple weeks ago


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
OMG! I can't even imagine what it took to style that - not mention how she got it to stay...







:

Aqua Net, baby!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

What hot mamas!

I truly have no pics of me to share; there never seems to be any of me anyway (and probably with good reason! :LOL)


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

I had hot pink hair several times... Up until before I got pg the first time. I miss it still... But I think it might scare my kids at this point.
I did too. Actually my ten year old has hot pink streaks in her hair right now. I'm the cool mom! :LOL


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

This one was from a couple of months ago, but NOTHING has changed (not even the weight







)


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

oops


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok here goes nothing...here are a couple pictures of me and my dd taken in Aprilish









Picture 1 (hair is in the way...no surprise there!)

Picture 2 (kinda stunned look, lol!)


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

This is so much fun! More! More! I want to see more!


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok here is a recent picture of me and dh at his ALS graduation.
http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeCNmbVyzYtWHY


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

thanks to tose who admired my hair. it was deep red/pink then but has faded to bright orange.

the older pics of me with natural(dark) hair were an exception, acutally, to my 'usual' look. i love dyeing my hair and i love it very short, sometimes even clean shaven!

tabitha


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Norcal mama!! I love that sling!! Where did you get it? And, your baby is so beautiful!!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a recent picture of me http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EegOHLVq0cNWH8 Taken the day after Audrey was born.


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

http://lizscloth.com/fpdb/images/newhaircutforliz.jpg

That is me after I donated 22" of my hair to locks of love about 2 maybe 3 weeks ago








Liz


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*
Here is a photo of me and Carson (at 7.5 weeks). I really like this one after his bath, called 'cleanboy'. And this is one of my husband and Carson watching the game... he claims he is tired. He doesn't know what tired means!









I so love the cleanboy picture, he is so adorable.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
Norcal mama!! I love that sling!! Where did you get it? And, your baby is so beautiful!!

Awwww, thanks! I went sling crazy the other day and made 5 of them from this pattern:
http://www.ida.net/users/stace/sling.html
I love them! And they were so easy to make!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I so love the cleanboy picture, he is so adorable.









Thank you







, that is my fave, too.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

Just want to say that you are all so beautiful--I've had a great time seeing what everyone looks like...since I'm a newbie, I won't post a pic....maybe next time there's a thread like this and I have more than 3 posts to my name LOL...

Oh I noticed one of the pics (now I can't remember who) had a ucdavis website address. Dh and I met at Davis--great school, great community!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkpmomtoboys*

Oh I noticed one of the pics (now I can't remember who) had a ucdavis website address. Dh and I met at Davis--great school, great community!









Dh and I met there, too! We live in Woodland now, but he does research on campus.


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

So, what is the deal? Do we all try to buy our diapers and our glasses from the same place









Me and my beach baby M, my youngest cloth diapered baby. This is pretty recent.


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

And, may I just say there is a beautiful bunch here


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Daednu, I think I really am in love with you. :LOL

Here's me (and Reese). Taken a last week.









http://sparkletangerine.com///images2/lilpic.jpg


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I cannot find a recent pic of me as my HD crashed a few weeks ago but heres one quite some time ago pg with my boy!









http://pages.ivillage.com/lindsayloo20//IM000195-2.jpg


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Another mama who takes (virtually) all the pictures. My boss took one of me and C. And theres a few pictures of the family on other pages.

http://pages.ivillage.com/just.a.thought/index.html

I'm actually glad this got posted b/c I've been meaning to set up a webpage for showing pictures...and this inspired me over the hump. So thanks Kathleen! I love looking at the pictures of the mamas and the babes!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Ugly pics of me -2 months old

Warning-I look rough. One I am 9+ months pregnant and the other is right after i had dd!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

the only time anyone takes a pic of me is when i'm pg! i don't think i have any in my album that i can link to right now.


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

ReesesMomma said:


> Daednu, I think I really am in love with you. :LOL
> QUOTE]
> Thats not fair! We can't both be in love with her! I wish I had a recent photo! My hair got dyed green two days after the family photos. I might have to get DH to take some tomorrow! Here are our most recent family pix:
> 
> http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sme...bum?.dir=/de2a


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

Such gorgeous happy mamas!!!! Love seeing all your beautiful faces.








I remember a thread like this a while back. Loved it then and am loving it now. So much fun.

Not only am I the photographer in the family but I've also been avoiding being in front of the camera lately as much as possible! :LOL
Here's a couple of my babe and me. These are actually a few months old.
Add me to the list of the "Over 35" crowd (fairly well over the 35 mark actually, YIKES!).
Ethan and me
Cuddlin' and lovin'


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

Me and Dh

This pic was taken just last saturday at a friends wedding. The couple we are with are the parents of our old roommate! I hadn't seen them in 5 years!
My DH was wearing his sunglasses because he forgot his regular ones at home..lol! He looked so cool all evening..lol!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's me, in October....

http://pic7.picturetrail.com/VOL192/...3/54052256.jpg


----------



## treelover (Jan 22, 2004)

NorfolkMommy, gorgeous black & white pic! Everyone here is just beautiful. All the pregnant/post partum/newborn pics are making me want to do it again (and my ds is only 7 months old!) ! LOL Can't add my pic till dh gets home....i have no idea how to post it!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ember*
Add me to the list of the "Over 35" crowd (fairly well over the 35 mark actually, YIKES!).
[/URL]

i would've never guessed it!!

daednu - i took my labret out b/c my skin got all weird and started peeling and chafing right around the peircing when i got pregnant....same for my nipple rings - but those were okay b/c i had planned on taking them out at some point anyways (can't bf a baby w/em - although my letdown is very interesting on one side now TMI?). I could've gotten the labret redone, but my style is changing, I don't feel as "edgy" anymore, I'm kinda feeling more "lands-endy" these days :LOL.

You guys are such lovely women!!!
oh - this is the pic of Amy's boy, max, that I was talking abt.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...64720000002610 - okay so I know he's not my kid, but he's is just such a beautiful little man

and since i did someone else's kid, I figure I better put mine up too so you don't think im a bad mother - lol

http://img73.photobucket.com/albums/...s/DSCF0064.jpg


----------



## scottsmom (Mar 6, 2004)

Picture of Me
here is a picture of me and the kids, this is my first webpage so bear with me. My DD is helping me get this together.


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

here i am at the maternity expo at younkers last month. no i'm not pregnant, just showing off cute cloth diapers to all the expecting mama's.









http://img4.photobucket.com/albums/0...3/apicofme.jpg


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

All in my siggy


----------



## scottsmom (Mar 6, 2004)

You ladies take some awesome pictures.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

I think I've figured out how to do this....

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/eli...lizabethmsingh


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ajsgirl*
I think I've figured out how to do this....

]

I can't see it, maybe you have to make it public or something?


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

how do I do that? I thought I had, but I guess not!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

hmmmm, not sure. I don't use yahoo for photos.. sorry, I'm no help


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

ok, I made it public. let's hope it works this time?







:


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

ooh, how fun! Danielle, how'd I know you would post your hot mama in leather photo? :LOL

Here is Julia and I this past March when she was 9 months.

http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...9821655464.jpg


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
ooh, how fun! Danielle, how'd I know you would post your hot mama in leather photo? :LOL

Here is Julia and I this past March when she was 9 months.

http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...9821655464.jpg

'cuz I am so sexy








I should have posted my butt pic!


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

This is me... the top entry:

http://www.jennandjimmy.org/baby


----------



## pixiemama (Dec 6, 2002)

Here I am about a year ago with DD.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morningtillmoonmama*
I am about a year ago with DD.

awww...DD is so cute. I'm such a sucker for chubby cheeks!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DH and me (about a year and a half ago)
http://img41.photobucket.com/albums/...y/KenandMe.jpg

Aidan and me (about 2 months ago...my absolute FAVORITE pic)
http://img41.photobucket.com/albums/...y/Momandme.jpg

Aidan and me (a couple of weeks ago...my eyes are shut, you're lucky to get two of them above with them open! *LOL*)
http://img41.photobucket.com/albums/.../Baby5_002.jpg


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Wasn't there another thread like this?? LOL Here's me: Lori G


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Guess it's my turn.

Here is a 4 Generation pic of my G-Mom, Mom, Anwyn, and me taken back at Christmas.
I don't have much more recent than that. I would like to since I finally lost all my pregnancy weight in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## NaturalBeauty (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay Just had to play along...







Here I am about 20 minutes ago. Dh isnt very good at taking pics so these are the best I could get out of him. lol Im usually the photographer so hes rather short on experience with the camera. I just cut off 13" off my hair to donate to *locks of love* a few weeks ago. Im so happy to be back to short hair that doesnt get in my way! You cant see from the picture but its alot shorter in back then in front. Very cute when styled. I was just lazy today.

Everyone is so beautiful. Its kinda cool getting to see what everyone looks like. Now... If Only I could get a decent family photo taken to replace the horrid one on my website!
www.tenderbeginnings.com/jamierightnow.jpg

www.tenderbeginnings.com/jamienow2.jpg

Jamie


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Here are some pictures of me and my boys - taken last Saturday when Jack was born!

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EegOWrVq0atnpg


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I want to see what you all look like. A new picture of you, one from very recent or even today. What you look like mama?

Here I am

Kathleen it's so good to finally see you with a smile on your face







What a pretty mama you are


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Here's Jack and I this morning. I haven't showered yet and we've been up since 4:30 - third morning in a row so don't mind the dark circles under my eyes and our dazed looks








OUR PICTURE


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Dana - I can't see your pics

Jamie - I love that cut, I've always said if I didnt have curly hair that's how I would want my hair cut

Julie - Thanks for the BF pic, I love to see those!!! and will looks so cute w/the stethescope to jacks head - how funny. That's good first "brothers" pic.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Oops! Just made the album public


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

wowee - he's a blond hair blue eye cutie. he's gonna turn some ladies heads! i'm sure he does now too, but it's mommy heads right now -lol. dig the rooster! shan just sent me connor's new one - i'm going to post it in a few. she's so awesome


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

I am such a behind the camera kinda mama but...

Here we are in January

And on Easter Sunday


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Me and ds2 at xmas:
http://img4.photobucket.com/albums/0...ent=Rdxmas.jpg

A more recent one of ds2 because I'm a show-off:
http://img4.photobucket.com/albums/0...urrent=ddq.jpg


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm terrible about getting in front of the camera. This picture is about 3 years old, but here we are (before Noam, of course!)


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Chava - I'm terrible about being in front of the camera, too. I'm usually the one snapping pictures and if not, I'm usually ducking out of the way. Because I'm a ding-dong. I LOVE the happy expressions of all those kids in that picture.







The matching girls' dresses are precious. That makes me want another girl.

Mamas who are shy about having their picture taken: STOP IT. Grab a kid and have someone take a picture of you. I'm sad about how few pictures I have of myself with my children. I wish I had oodles for all of us to look at. There may come a time when your children will wish you'd not been so camera shy, kwim? Same thing for digital picture-takers...get some prints too, por favor.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I want a baby as happy as the one in this picture:
http://img12.photobucket.com/albums/...e_and_baby.jpg


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Here I am with Chloe. Excuse the *very* windblown hair. This was taken about a month ago - from the top of a lighthouse!!

Me!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Here's us (it's the only recent pic of me that I have) back in October on our way to a wedding.

Us


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

ok, better late than never-here I am with ds yesterday, plus pics of him at 3 weeks http://www.ofoto.com/I.jsp?c=awa17e7...v&x=0&y=m340jv

Shan


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

This is a photo from Easter (not the best) the only one I had here at work. There is also one of our wedding photos in the album -- even though it was 2 1/2 years ago I still look exactly the same! The ones of Maxi and DH are from this weekend at the baseball park in FL.

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAN2jNw3cMmzvA


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

This is so fun! I love seeing all these pictures!

We should all try to get a picture of us along with our babes in their dipes! I have to be home to do that of course and with DH gone I am not sure who would take the photo -- maybe the cat LOL!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

You guys are all so beautiful. I've so enjoyed perusing through the photos. Now I know there's more of you who haven't played, yet!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Here I am.

I love clean dishes.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Pamela...you are such a nut. Please move and be my next door neighbor. Please and thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Susan_McCormack (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll play...

Here's a picture of 3 Generations - me, Nicole, and my mom (in that order) on Mother's day

I love seeing what everyone looks like!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

_*KIM (ustasmom) you get in here right now and post a pic...do you hear me? Don't think we've forgotten!!!*_


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
Dana - I can't see your pics

Jamie - I love that cut, I've always said if I didnt have curly hair that's how I would want my hair cut

Julie - Thanks for the BF pic, I love to see those!!! and will looks so cute w/the stethescope to jacks head - how funny. That's good first "brothers" pic.

Hey, I have curly hair and have had that cut. I liked it either blowdried straight, or curly and all scrunched up in the back.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

ReeseMomma~ *giggle* That made my day. I've been offline for a few days because my computer got fried. That was great to come back to. *looks at your picture* Oh mama! You're so darn cute!Eeeeeeeee

mthomas~ That's exactly why I never got my nipples pierced way back when. I didn't want to chance it affecting bf. The idea of a sprinkler rather a somewhat predictable garden hose. :LOL

Pamela~ Can't help but notice those lovely cabinets in the background too. Ooooh.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
Here I am.

I love clean dishes.









Awe, you have such an expressive cute face mama.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
Kathleen it's so good to finally see you with a smile on your face







What a pretty mama you are









Awe, shucks thank you. My dh took the picture and you knows I loves him.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Woohoo we got some hot cding mamas on this board







. Now I'm pitiful looking so unless I am bribed no way am I posting my pic up here.

Pam, you always crack me up with your pics, I almost peed myself when you posted the one of you being the knitting smilie model







:.


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

this is me 6 months pregnant..
fat and happy







:
http://photos.yahoo.com/angelafaye1975


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

Here's us, taken three weeks ago. Ben is wearing an el bee...

Ben and Mama


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

This is Me with my little bunny nursling at Easter time.

This is my sleeping baby bunny.

TRY THIS LINK INSTEAD...


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Cool thread. Always nice to put a face with a name!
Here's one of me a few months ago when Aaron was teeny....

http://groups.msn.com/TownleyAucoin/...oto&PhotoID=15


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HokieMum*
This is Me with my little bunny nursling at Easter time.

This is my sleeping baby bunny.

I can't see your pics!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I think it's really cool that this thread is still alive and people keep adding to it! Now those of you who have been putting it off...there's still a chance!


----------



## lovingit (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello everyone! Still new in the community, but I enjoy your company during the wee hours of the night!

Here I am with my boys...

http://www.daraandscott.com/fpdb/images/tifwithboys.jpg

It's nice to see everyone!


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's one dh took tonight........not the best but at least I have a bit of make-up on LOL:
http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/29weeks.jpg

another view
http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/29weeks2.jpg


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey, I am feeling the love around here!!








Thanks mamas!


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a seriously cute shirt, girlfactory.
Love that belly full of inconvenient baby. :LOL

~Daednu


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaDaednu*
That's a seriously cute shirt, girlfactory.
Love that belly full of inconvenient baby. :LOL

~Daednu

I was going for the lawn furniture look............did I do good?


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I have NO recent pics of me.. Here's on of Hunter slinging in line at Small World at Disneyland in April (my profile at least, with a funny face)...
Hunter and Mama

Here's the only other "recent" pic from Thanksgiving in Cabo (Hunter showing off his lovely complexion compared to his butt white mama LOL)
Hunter and Mama 2

Adding this one since so many of you included generation pics...My Mom, Hunter, Me

I LOVE looking at the pics, such a beautiful group


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Christina, your little boy is SO cute, he has the most precious smile (and his first name is my son's middle name!)


----------



## ObsessiveAndrea (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is a picture of Kyra and I on April2








http://www.babysfirstsite.com/images...myandkyran.jpg


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ObsessiveAndrea*
Here is a picture of Kyra and I on April2








http://www.babysfirstsite.com/images...myandkyran.jpg

Wow, I'll bet you _never_ hear that she's got her mother's eyes??














Such a cutie!!!


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

Okay...got ready to do this but it says you *may not* post attachments. Does anyone know why? How can I post a pic here?!
Thanks,


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinamaries*
Okay...got ready to do this but it says you *may not* post attachments. Does anyone know why? How can I post a pic here?!
Thanks,

You have to upload your pics to a website like picturetrail, shutterfly, ofoto, etc. Then copy and paste the link into your post. MDC doesn't do attachments. HTH!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm in my sig and that is the most recent pic of me. It's from early April in Boston. I'm always behind the camera.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Here I am.

I can't believe what a bunch of beautiful mamas you all are!!!









Nada


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Mandela and his Mama taken the day after his 6 mo. birthday, April 26, 2004.

http://img2.photobucket.com/albums/v11/delmom/mama.jpg


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

you are all beautiful mamas! it's amazing how we all put disclaimers before the pics- "not good," "bad hair day" face it, we're all sexy mamas







ya, ok, i know! anyway, here's me at my absolute best at my brother's wedding in april with bambina in her silly dress (13 month old flower girls make so much sense!) as for pics of me, they don't get much better than this!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

my favorite
me







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Shelly, your first link sent me to a google search results page? Why would you put a bag over your head?? You're a pretty mama.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

fixed it! Thanks


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Here is a pic of me taken a few days ago, to show off my growing belly.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

oh my!







: I am very afraid...you are all such gorgeous mamas!

It's kind of comforting seeing your pictures.







Some of you look just as I imagined. I always wish that you all lived just next door.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Awww.. Shelly, that pic is so sweet... But for a second I thought you were hanging out of a window. :LOL

momsmyjob... I love PG pictures.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

But for a second I thought you were hanging out of a window.








:
Yeah, today I thought about it! :LOL
But no, I am not michael Jackson


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

Here's me with my soon-to-be-cloth-diapered and soon-to-be-born DS from last week.

13 weeks to go!


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiValleySteph*
Here's me with my soon-to-be-cloth-diapered and soon-to-be-born DS from last week.

13 weeks to go!









Is it just me, or is she the cutest pg woman!!!


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icequeen_in_ak*
Is it just me, or is she the cutest pg woman!!!









I wish I looked that cute at 26 weeks! It's nice to see this thread being reborn


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeANWzZwycNGzkQ
Me


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

"here's me at my absolute best at my brother's wedding in april"

tell it like it is Monica









I looked so good the day we took our picture that I ran to the DMV to get my liscense picture taken as soon as we were done.


----------



## tarahsolazy (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's The Lad and I about 6 weeks ago, enjoying the front yard with the Moby Tarah and Forrie

We really do all seem to shop at the same optical...


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

:


----------



## pdxcdingmomma (May 8, 2004)

Quote:


I looked so good the day we took our picture that I ran to the DMV to get my liscense picture taken as soon as we were done.























:









That is great! When I get all gussied up, I just want to run into everyone I've ever known who's seen me on my "average" day. LOLOL!

So, I'll probably be the last, but here I am with my boys at Easter.

And this is our last family picture (scroll down & you'll find it). Need a new one!


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

This isn't really recent...it's 7 months old! Me


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's a picture I took last week. I kinda cut ds's head off a little, but my arms aren't that long! LOL!

ME and DS


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

here is a pretty recent pic of me, about 3 weeks ago...
me and Lucien

and this is the best picture of me ever. the only person who can take decent pictures of me is my husband I am so unphotogenic otherwise.
Me and Lu lu Feb 2003

*warning the second picture shows a fair amount of skin*


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

: Still debating whether to put one up or not.

Jennnnnnnnnnnn, where are you? We haven't forgotten about ya!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

awwwww come on mommas. Mommas come in all shapes and sizes. We are all beautiful







Get those pics posted, we wanna see you ALL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, it's nice putting names to faces!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

sad but true fact is that no one ever takes pictures of me... I take all the pics. So here are some not so great and some old pics...

Me at the Brookfield Zoo... that's not a booger, I have a septum ring

Not a great pic of my face but one of my favs...

Another fav... just add 5 pounds and 1 cup size...

And delicious, you look EXACTLY like I pictured you. And Terri, you're one hot hemp pimp!


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Wow! I had a good time going through and looking at all your pics. Isn't it awesome to be able to put a face to a name? I wish I could post a pic but I don't have anything to post...








I will try to take one and add it-I wanna get in on the fun too!


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

Aw, thanks Icequeen and norcalmommy. You're so sweet.









I love seeing all the diapering mommies, too! It's so nice since I don't know any cloth diapering mommies, IRL.


----------

